# Que tal son los parlantes marca ciclos??



## el84 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hola quisiera saber si alguien tiene idea de la calidad de los parlantes marca ciclosy si son nacionales ya que me regalaron un woofer de 12" por 300w en 8 ohm modelo JL-310D. Tengo pensado armarle alguna caja como para usarlo con un amplificador de 250w marca LEME que tengo poraca pero nose si se la bancara este woofer. Hace un par de años que no compro ni armo nada respecto a cajas o parlantes aunque si amplificadores. Yo solia usar los parlantes LEEA o FAR que eran nacionales y muy buenos , hoy en dia veo que ay muchas marcas aunque no se que sera lo mejorcito.Bueno si alguien tiene algun dato y algun plano como para armar una caja para este woofer se lo agradeceria.


----------



## Tavo (Nov 7, 2010)

Mmm...

Esa marca la esquivo siempre... Me dan ganas de llorar cuando veo parlantes Ciclos...
En casa hay dos Woofers Ciclos de 10" y son malísimos, están en desuso porque suenan tan mal...

No creo que ese 12" se banque 250Wrms, a lo sumo podrá soportar 150Wrms... pero no mucho más que eso... 

Yo ni en broma compro esa marca. Preferiría cualquier otra nacional, pero justamente esa, no.
No creo que sean nacionales, seguro son hechos en china...

En lo personal no la recomiendo ni ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 7, 2010)

el84 dijo:


> Hola quisiera saber si alguien tiene idea de la calidad de los parlantes marca ciclosy si son nacionales ya que me regalaron un woofer de 12" por 300w en 8 ohm modelo JL-310D. Tengo pensado armarle alguna caja como para usarlo con un amplificador de 250w marca LEME que tengo poraca pero nose si se la bancara este woofer. Hace un par de años que no compro ni armo nada respecto a cajas o parlantes aunque si amplificadores. Yo solia usar los parlantes LEEA o FAR que eran nacionales y muy buenos , hoy en dia veo que ay muchas marcas aunque no se que sera lo mejorcito.Bueno si alguien tiene algun dato y algun plano como para armar una caja para este woofer se lo agradeceria.


 

Ni se te ocurra conectarlo a los 250w!!! Ni siquiera llegan a los 100w esas cosas, y son tremendamentes chinos, MADE in P.R.C.!!!

El que te lo regalo mucho no te quiere!


----------



## Tavo (Nov 7, 2010)

Es verdad, son un desastre.

[IRONÍA] Si te hicieras vos un parlante con el cartón corrugado de una caja cualquiera de zapatos, bobinado con alambre de púa oxidado, seguro sonaría mejor. [/IRONÍA]



PS: No le tengas mucho afecto a ese parlante, intentá hacer lo mejor que puedas, al menos con esfuerzo tal vez puedas hacer algo "decente".
No lo pases de 100Wrms.
No te preocupes que hay peores.
Igualmente yo no los compraría, ni que estuviesen a $20 cada uno.


----------



## el84 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hola bueno gracias por sus respuestas! acabo de probar el ciclos con un ampli de 100w rms y ni lo muebe!tiene una suspencion acustica durisima! me puso en dudas si realmente no se vancara aunquesea unos 200w,despues lo voy a probar con el ampli. de 250 y que sea lo que quiera y si pasa la prueba le hago una caja je.bueno despues les adjunto una foto del parlante. Gracias! Saludos!


----------

